# Woken up at 0500 for a guy that couldn't poop



## Tnaemt94 (Nov 19, 2015)

I went almost my entire shift without running one call. And then an hour before shift change, this happened.

My crew was dispatched emergency traffic to a residence early this morning for abdominal pain. Arrived on scene to find a middle aged man kneeled on the floor in pain. He was unemployed and living with his wife, kids, and grandparents in one house. He got up to take a **** and all was good. 

After that we picked up call after call. I mean hey, I got extra hours. But for some reason all my calls just had to come when I was just about to get off work.

Anyone else experience similar?


----------



## escapedcaliFF (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah under staffed, under paid, and over worked is pretty much 99 percent of ambulance companies.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 20, 2015)

Only when I have plans after work.


----------



## Generic (Nov 20, 2015)

Welcome to EMS.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2015)

I once got woken up at 0300 for a lady that couldn't reach her water on the nightstand. Cant remember what the call came out as. 

Come to think of it I've transported 3 people in the past 2 weeks that were constipated. Welcome to EMS, where the patients lie and you NEVER get off on time especially when you have plans after shift.


----------



## Tnaemt94 (Nov 20, 2015)

Generic said:


> Welcome to EMS.


I know right?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2015)

Call at 0 dark 30 for a woman who was scared. 

Of what, you ask? Nothing in particular. Just a bit nervous and unsettled. 

Upset that PD, fire and medics showed up. 

Went to the hospital for a check up. 

Smh.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 20, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Upset that PD, fire and medics showed up.


What did she expect when she called 911 ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2015)

Had a guy call 911 for a bottle of water so he could take his medications.


----------



## Nova1300 (Nov 21, 2015)

"Assignment to follow, assignment to follow, priority 3 abdominal pain, priority 2 hemorrhage call, and priority 1 toothache with chest pain.  All units be advised that mandatory overtime is now in effect until further notice.  3 assignments pending, 1853 hours"


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 21, 2015)

One time we went to some guys house at 330am because he ran out of antibiotics.

Another time it took us about 35 minutes to get into the apartment of a caller for unknown medical aid, turns out she had a bad dream, called 911, then went back to bed.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 21, 2015)

Early morning blurred vision in one eye after a contact fell out...


----------



## Seirende (Nov 21, 2015)

During clinicals, a lady called for help opening her medicine bottle. Since I was a student, the preceptors let me handle the more technical stuff. Our client opened the door, handed the bottle to the first medic, who handed to the second medic, who handed it to me. I opened it, passed it back down the line. The client then told us that she had to get back to a phone call, so I'm afraid we never did get a complete set of vitals.


----------



## Tnaemt94 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nova1300 said:


> "Assignment to follow, assignment to follow, priority 3 abdominal pain, priority 2 hemorrhage call, and priority 1 toothache with chest pain.  All units be advised that mandatory overtime is now in effect until further notice.  3 assignments pending, 1853 hours"



Haha yea I can see that happening


----------



## Martyn (Nov 22, 2015)

Got called for a 4 week old baby that hadn't pooped for 3 days...I think we ought to start a Code Brown thread...


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 22, 2015)

Martyn said:


> Got called for a 4 week old baby that hadn't pooped for 3 days...I think we ought to start a Code Brown thread...


Only if whoever it was that posted it, reposts their bathroom enema story


----------



## Sam Irion (Nov 27, 2015)

I got called to a scene at 2:46 for a woman who smelled gas that smelled like dirty underwear, it was very odd listening to the dispatchers in the background laughing while getting our tone.


----------

